# Water Supply Designer - howick chart calculator



## mboschi (17 يناير 2009)

:30: إلى الأخوة الأعزاء أعضاء الملتقى أقدم النسخة التجربية لبرنامج Water Supply Designer الذي هو ناتج جهد شخصي متواضع للوصول لاحقا إلى برنامج متكامل يقوم بإيجاد الحل التصميمي الأمثل لنظام تخزين و استهلاك الماء في الأبنية السكنية و العامة ضمن الشروط و المواصفات


بعد مجموعة من مشاركات للأخوة الأعضاء في المنتدى تولدت فكرة استخدام منحني هوفيك الذي يقدم التدفق الموافق لوحدات التغذية في المباني السكنية برمجيا دون الحاجة للعودة إلى تقاطع الاحداثيات على الورق بالطريقة التقليدية، وهنا اقدم الشكر لجميع الأعضاء على مشاركاتهم القيمة ، وأرجو أيضا من أصحاب الخبرة تحرير العقول من النمط السلبي و تقديم خبرتهم هنا في المنتدى حتى نتمكن كمهندسين من مواكبة العصر من خلال الشفافية و حب تقديم الأفضل​


ملاحظة : أثناء تنزيل البرنامج سوف يطلب اجراء تعديل في بعض الملفات الترابطية ، لذلك اضغط موافق ​


----------



## bobstream (17 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (18 يناير 2009)

ابداع حقيقي.........


----------



## aassam (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذا الجهد الرائع وان شاء الله الى الامام


----------



## الدكة (19 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
مجهود طيب ودائما للأمام

ونصر اخواننا في غزة موطن العزة


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً و نفع بكم


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً 

مشكوووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## الدكة (20 يناير 2009)

بعد تجربة البرنامج

يظهر لي بأن كمية flow التي تظهر في البرنامج غير مطابقة لعدد الوحدات الصحية

هذا والله اعلم


----------



## mboschi (22 يناير 2009)

عزيزي أرجو ان تكتب الطريقة التي تحدد منها مجموع الوحدات الصحية و التدفق الموافق، ملاحظة مخطط هوفيك هو فقط للمباني السكنية. 
التصميم بشكل عام يختلف حسب الطريقة المعمول بها، لذلك من البديهي وجود اختلاف ضمن معامل مقبول


----------



## خادم محمد (29 مارس 2010)

excellent


----------



## حازم نجم (29 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخونا


----------



## السيد احمد (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو أسحاق (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmhelal (11 أغسطس 2011)

*إهداء في الله*​ ******************​ *بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ*​ *" وَقُلِ اعْمَلُواْ فَسَيَرَى اللّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَسَتُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ" التوبة105*​ *صـدق الله العظيـم*​ * البرنامج هو:  "برنامج لحســاب الخرسانـة والحديــد المطلــوب لجميــع العناصــر الخرسانيــة وحساب التكاليف".*
* ويتم حساب الحديد وتفريدة بالأطوال المطلوبة ويتم حساب الأوزان لكل تفصيلة حديد ويتم التجميع النهائي للأوزان الحديد لكل قطر علي حده .*​ *(العناصــر الخرسانيـــة) هـــي القواعـــد المنفصلــة - الشـدادات -الأعمـــدة- الكمــرات المستمــرة - الأسقــف البلاطــات المصمتــة)*​ *برنامج الحصر المتكامل والتكاليف01*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/8a_J5X4v/001_____.html*​ ​ *وكما قال المصطفي صلي الله عليه وسلم كما ذكر في الصحيح *​ *قال صلى الله عليه و سلم " إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث : علم ينتفع به ، وصدقة جارية ، وولد صالح يدعو له "*​ ​ ** عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ؛ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أَعْط الأَجِيرَ أَجْرَهُ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجِفَّ عَرَقُه ُ). رواه ابن ماجه.*​ ​ ** حدثنا يوسف بن محمد قال حدثني يحيى بن سليم عن إسماعيل بن أمية عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال قال الله تعالى" ثلاثة أنا خصمهم يوم القيامة رجل أعطى بي ثم غدر ورجل باع حرا فأكل ثمنه ورجل استأجر أجيرا فاستوفى منه ولم يعطه أجره". *​ ​ *هـــذا البرنامـــج لوجــــه الله تعالــــــي*​ *وثمـن البرنامـج(أجر الأجير) قراءة الفاتحـه لـي ولوالــدي والمسلميــن والمسلمــات والدعــاء لـي فــي الدنيــا والأخــرة كـل مــرة لفتـح البرنامـج و إستخـدامــة*​ *الثمـــن غالــي بعــض الشيـــئ*​ ********************************​ *************​ ******​ ***​ *برامج وملفات أخري عسي الله أن ينفعنا بها*​ *01 ملف اكسيل لحصر الخرسانه المسلحة وتفريد حديد الكمرات البسيطة والقواعد المنفصلة*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/200609518/40495f99/BEAMS_____.html*​ *02 ملف اكسيل لحصر الخرسانه المسلحة وتفريد حديد الكمرات المستمرة*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/8qTSUsSM/01_____.html*​ *3-برنامج خطوط الصرف الصحي شبكات الإنحدار*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/230998847/6f2c953c/___online.html*​ *الكود المصري للتفاصيل الإنشائية*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/231646137/60d23297/____.html*​ *الكود السوري للتفاصيل الإنشائية*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/233046367/5fe7e088/3____.html*​ *موسوعه المهندس عبد اللطيف البقري*​ *http://www.4shared.com/document/mZRhJk4J/__online.html*​ *كتاب د/ شاكر البحيري*​ *http://www.4shared.com/document/Yu2z3GUi/Shaker_El_Behery_NoRestriction.html*​ ****************​ *فـي حالـة وجـود أي إستفسار أو خطـأ أو الرغبـة بالتعديـل الرجــاء التواصـل *​ *engmhelal82**علي الياهو*​ *engmhelal.helal**علي الجي ميل*​ *إنما توفيقي فمن الله وخطأي فمني ومن الشيطان*​ *لاتنسونــا بالدعـــــاء*​ *أخوكــــم فــــي الله *​ ******************​


----------



## goor20 (12 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكور*


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (13 أغسطس 2011)

۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞
۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞

إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا

۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞
۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞


----------



## baraa harith (14 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا البرنامج


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (15 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (7 فبراير 2012)

زكاة العلم تعليم الاخرين شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومة


----------



## magdygamal_8 (8 فبراير 2012)

engmhelal قال:


> *إهداء في الله*​
> 
> 
> ******************​
> ...


 جزاك الله خير الجزاء ولكن ياأخي لقد وضعت هذه المشاركة في المكان الخطأ تحت عنوان مختلف وفي قسم مختلف ولذلك أني أنصحك بأن تضعها بمشاركة جديده في قسم المدني لاستفاد منه مهندسون كثيرون وربما كثير منهم يبحث عنها


----------



## محمد_86 (8 فبراير 2012)

هكذا نريد من كل ابناء مصر الغالية " جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (9 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي ولكن البرنامج لايعمل معي . فالرجاء التبسيط التبسيط


----------



## شعبولي (30 أكتوبر 2012)

كذلك البرنامج لايعمل


----------



## mahaasem (4 يناير 2013)

البرنامج لا يعمل


----------



## أيمن السيد جوده (6 فبراير 2014)

thank you


----------



## مهندس/سيف الدين (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## تامر النجار (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

